

1000 [Indigenous] Languages on the Web - michaelschade
http://indigenoustweets.blogspot.com/2011/12/1000-languages-on-web.html

======
michaelschade
Of note is that Kevin has put the data on GitHub
(<https://github.com/kscanne/orthotree>) so that others can make their own
visualizations. He offers some suggestions near the end of the post.

